# ARGC - January/February Cycle buddies 2014



## Petal bell

Ok - so the meeting up thing, Aya can you also do thursday 29th May too? If so then i think that's our date & would you mind recommending a good lebanese!? I've always wanted to try one on the edgware road...so far I think we have

Paola
Charlotte
Ajays
Aya
Petal

Any more fancy coming along? More the merrier xxx


----------



## AYA786

Yes, il make Thursday 29th May work.

Most of the restaurants on Edgware Road are nice.... but i can never remember the names...

There's one with big green and pink lights.. iv been there a few times...the food is nice..?


----------



## LS2014

My husbands Lebanese and the Maroush chain is the best x


----------



## carrioke

Hello ladies,
Sorry I've kept away for a while, but when I was told the pregnancy wasn't viable because of low rising hcg levels, handed over to nhs for likely miscarriage and then a fear of ectopic etc.
But to share some positivity, my hcg rose to over 7000 a week after my last low result . Deets in profile. Hb seen at EPU at 6 weeks and hb  seen at 11w+5. 

Petal catch up sounds good! Will check diary.
Big hi to all. 

Not sure if anyone still reads this thread but Hopefully my info will help someone! Xxxx


----------



## Petal bell

Yay Carri - this is the best news and a great story for those with slow rising HCG numbers...

Be lovely to see you on 29th, let me know if you can make it...

LS are you able to join on 29th too?

x


----------



## luckylady55

Carrioke, I can't tell you how happy reading your post made me! I am so so so pleased for you! Great news XXXXXX


----------



## carrioke

Thank you both! How are you lucky? Petal just checking with DH. Would you come in on Bedford line to st pancras? X


----------



## Petal bell

Hi carri - no I'd be either in town at work or coming in/out of marylebone xx


----------



## LS2014

petal I will see if I can get a babysitter and let you know about the 29th x


----------



## Bonadea

Count me in too!!! With a bit of luck I can come with my neighbour - Paola!!!! We found out as we were waiting for EC that the place I am moving to is around the corner from her; the move had been stalled while I was cycling but now it is all systems go and I need to take the builders chocolate to get them moving! I am looking forward to seeing you again/meeting you!!! Xxx


----------



## gpk

I donot know anybody personally at the meetup. but Can i join ? ( Hopefuuly I can make it after work)


----------



## Petal bell

Dee dee that all sounds v exciting & of course come along be great to meet you. 
GPK - of course come along too, we're a v friendly bunch & as you see some of us haven't met yet either such is the randomness of cycling at argc!! 

I'll post a list of who I think is coming & book a table in the next few weeks. Any more confirmations (carri/LS?) or others that want to join just post & I'll add you in to numbers. 

Happy Tuesday everyone xxxx


----------



## alexia9284

Hi Guys, I'm totally new to this forum so hopefully I'm posting in the right place! I'm 
about to go on a journey with the ARGC. I'm expecting my delivery of Humira tomorrow consisting of two injections, I'm kind of freaking out about it as am questioning if I'm mad to be taking something commonly known to help treat arthritis, is there anyone else currently in my position (or been in my position) that would like to share some positives such as no side effects! Or is that just wishful thinking? X


----------



## Petal bell

Hi alexia - well done for finding argc in general and good luck for the start off your journey. A couple of the girls on. This thread have done the humira treatment so may well be able to help, but there is a whole thread under argc section on immune treatment and that's probably where you'll find the best support a d other girls at the same stage as you. Good luck xx


----------



## alexia9284

Hi Petal,
Thanks very much for your message, will have a look now! X


----------



## gpk

Thanks a lot PetalBall for the invitation


----------



## Petal bell

Hello Ladies - Am having a v productive Friday lunchtime at work, just eaten a lot of fish & chips and also booked a table for us at Maroush at 21 Edgware Road. Have booked at 7pm for 8 people which I think should be enough (Me, Charlotte St, Dee Dee, Paola, GPK, Aya, Ajays, and tbc Carri, LS, Maria). Will PM you all the booking name and my mobile no but I think most of you have it anyway!! If anyone else wants to come along then please let me know, you'd be very welcome!

http://www.maroush.com/restaurants-london

Hope you're all well xxx


----------



## shellymay

food looks amazing. have a good time. xx


----------



## italianabroad

Petal, you are a star for organizing it, I cannot wait to see everybody!!!
Dee-dee, my darling neighbrour- we go there together!!! 
Carri, I have heard the amazing, most incredible, yet fantastic news possible!!! How fantastic, last time I saw you, you were preparing to miscarriage, I am so pleased that you have a fighter in there. thanks for pubblishing it as well, your story is inspirational.
I hope to see you on the 29th!

Lots of Love
Paola xxxx


----------



## CharlotteStreet

Thanks for booking this Petal - can't wait!

Lovely to see you the other night Italianabroad!! 

Love to all - I'm shattered this week!

x


----------



## shellymay

Just thought I would let you know that Sohini has lost the other twin. 
Devastating news for her. She will be induced on Friday and deliver both babies. 

#howluckyarewe 

Mxx


----------



## CharlotteStreet

Having a little weep on the train for Sohini & Neil and their little girls. Such incredibly sad news after everything they've been through.  

Will be thinking of them tomorrow especially and hoping that they can pull through this with each other's strength to help them along. 

Always here for you SF
X


----------



## Petal bell

Thanks for sharing the news Shelly, that is just such a terribly cruel end to the journey. Thoughts and prayers with you & Neil Sohini. Lots of love xxx


----------



## AK2014

Thank you for your continued support. I am so touched by your messages and texts. I am dreading tomorrow. I have come across someone from another thread who has had her share of bad luck and had a similar experience having to go through labour to deliver at 14 weeks. She has prepared me with the sequence of events that will take place tomorrow. All I will say is its not going to be easy but it is what it is. You meet people through your sad times who you meet for a reason. I am so glad to have met all of you and to the lady who is guiding me  through tomorrow. Thank you xxxx


----------



## CharlotteStreet

Good evening women - seriously wtf is this weather? It's MAY NOW.

Very much looking forward to seeing some lovely faces on Thursday evening. Also I am in for immunes blood test first thing tomorrow so if anyone's around let me know

lots of love to you all - really missing our chats.

xxx


----------



## Ajays

Charlotte I'm also in for immune bloods tomorrow.  I'll look out for you x


----------



## AYA786

Looking forward to Thursday x


----------



## Petal bell

Hello - Hope everyone is doing well, I've sent a little PM reminder to those who said they could make thurs. If anyone else fancies joining us then please let me know, the more the merrier x


----------



## LS2014

Hi Girls long time no speak to. Feels like i haven't seen anyone for ages as i was discharged from the ARGC at 6 weeks.

So far so good for me I am currently 12 weeks and have my scan on friday which i am quite nervous about, just want the all clear that the babies are fine and that my nuchal scan comes back as low risk.

I am struggling to find a babysitter for tomorrow night atm as my mum was rushed to hospital yesterday with a stomach infection, so its been pretty stressful as they didn't know what was wrong with her for ages. My other half doesn't get home till 8 and it take me an hour to get to Edgware road. I will play by ear tomorrow but looks unlikely.

I have had lots of problems with my GP since i got pregnant constantly getting my prescriptions wrong, making me pay for everything. TBH he is totally incompetent he can't seem to get anything right first time, every time i go in there i have to tell him what to do.

I hope everyone is doing well and babies are growing strong, what thread is everyone on now, i can't see to find anyone?

My sickness has died down a bit but my tiredness definitely hasn't. It is so bad and i have been told that i have developed an under active thyroid so the weight is piling on nicely. But apart from that happy days   Gutted about tomorrow but i am still going to try i do NOT want to miss out on the amazing food x x x

Love to all x x


----------



## Petal bell

Hi LS - Good news that you got discharged from ARGC, shame about your GP, really is luck of the draw isn't it. Mine has been amazing today - I apparently have a urine infection (picked up at 16w midwife check) but I have no symptoms, he called to tell me my antibiotics were waiting at the pharmacy for me to pick up! Amazing. Although not so amazing that I need them obviously!

Hope your mum gets better soon and that your scan on Friday is good. Will assume you're not going to make it tomorrow but hopefully if you can make it we'll see you there.

xx


----------



## CharlotteStreet

Petal - just wondering if your urine infection is similar to the neutrophils drama I had, which was picked up at my midwife appt? I subsequently did a urine sample though and it came back normal.

Next time you go to ARGC for FBC results, check your neutrophil levels and see if they're VH - mine were VH and it's partly down to steroids.

anyway why confine this lovely conversation about wee to the forum? Let's chat over dinner tomorrow!

xx


----------



## Petal bell

Indeed first up on the agenda is urine related chat, hotly followed by cyclogest induced constipation issues!! 

The dr did say they had found a trace of bacteria which they thought could be the beginning of  a UTI, he almost sounded slightly disappointed that I laughed and said well I have no symptoms! Anyway on the antibiotics now thanks to my lovely mum picking them up for me whilst I was at work then stuffing my face in pizza express tonight! Another worrying development is I can now only 'manage' three quarters of a pizza - I'll be ordering a [email protected]@dy leggera next!! 

Anyway bed time now. Looking forward to the type of chat only argc cyclers can muster tomorrow xx


----------



## CharlotteStreet

So lovely to catch up last night ladies and Lucky - lovely to meet you! 

Do you think we ordered enough food? I am glad we had got lots of chat out of the way before the music and belly-dancing began.

I was up til almost midnight (I know!) as my parents had come down for the evening, so I'm mighty tired this morning.

Thanks Petal for booking the table and generally organising us - I can see this becoming more regular, at least I hope so because it's so nice to be able to talk to you all. A particular highlight was my loud discussion with italianabroad about having one 'up the bum in the morning' and one 'vaginally in the evening'. We were obviously talking about cyclogest but I'm not sure what the waiter thought!

Aya - I meant to ask - are you off the hook with intralipids or do you have one more to go?

Wishing you all a wonderful day - Dee Dee I hope you got some quality sleep after your epic journey yesterday my love

xxxx


----------



## Petal bell

Lovely to see you all and to meet you Lucky...hope you all got home ok? 

I'm knackered too as had to be up super early for work today which has of course resulted in me just eating and drinking decaf tea and not doing much work at all. Nevermind!! 

So, any volunteers to organise the next rendezvous? I reckon we've got time for a few more before babies start arriving 

Happy Friday everybody xxx


----------



## Petal bell

Ps. definitely under ordered on the food ;-) and I think next time we should aim to top last night's performance of at least 3 tables near us asking to move away as we were being so loud/graphic with our conversation!! Making me giggle just thinking about it now!


----------



## Ajays

Ladies it was lovely to see you all last night. Petal you're a star for organising.
Ha I'm not surprised people were moving with statements like '1 up the bum and 1 vaginally'! Surprised nobody choked on their hummus 
I'm happy to organise the next one maybe for a couple of months time if that suits people? I was thinking maybe a Brazilian rodizio if people like that sort of thing? Totally open to other suggestions though if anyone has a better idea? 
Also some news from me - we had our gender scan today and we're expecting 2 little boys. Woohoo! I'm SO excited. (although i have to admit the phrase '2 little boys' does make me think of Rolph Harris which is a bit wierd)

LS how did you get on at your nuchal scan? Hope all ok...


----------



## luckylady55

Hi Ladies

Thanks for welcoming me to your group! I had such a lovely time and I feel much less like a cyber stalker now!!! Charlotte and Petal I'm most impressed you were functioning at all at work today I had day off and I'm still shattered! Ajay congrats on team blue!!!! Looking forward to seeing you all again soon and seeing how many more diners we can make move seats! 

Love Lucky XXX


----------



## CharlotteStreet

Yeay Ajays!!! Fantastic news! between us we'll get a decent football team...
x


----------



## LS2014

Hi ladies,
Glad you all had a good night. I'm gutted I missed out. Had my nuchal scan today all seems well but need to wait a week to find out if I'm low risk. 
Ajays congratulations on your two boys, fantastic news. I have a strong feeling my two are boys too. Does everyone know the gender of their babies? 

My babies measured 5cm today so good size I think. I think they will be massive my son was 8'3 ouch!
Have a great weekend and hope to see u all at the next meet up x


----------



## LS2014

Petal- I've been meaning to say to you that u should ask for a 4 month scan. They have to provide that on nhs for multiples. I've been told that by 2 different consultants. 
Also the first time I felt my son move was at 18 weeks, I didn't know what it was at first it felt like a goldfish swimming around that's how I describe it. Amazing feeling. Then a month later u get the painful kicks when space starts running out.


----------



## Petal bell

Yay ajays congrats on 2 boys! Both you and Charlotte having boys is making me more inclined to find out as am wondering if we are having 2 boys too!! Think we'll stay with attempting to have a surprise for the time being though!

LS glad scan was ok; good luck for the results coming through. I've got my first consultant appt next week so will ask for a scan at that and see what happens. Am sure I can find some tears to deploy to tell them how much I need a reassurance scan. We'll see - it could be an interesting meeting as our consultant is the very same consultant who we saw privately this time last year who told us we didn't need ivf! I doubt he'll remember us though.

I'm absolutely exhausted and got to be awake for ha,f an hour more as waiting for a pavlova to cook! Why I volunteered to take dessert to my friends BBQ tomorrow I don't know!! Bring on a big night of sleep! 

Ajays - Brazilian sounds good to me and thanks for offering to organise; timing sounds good too  xx


----------



## Ajays

Ok ladies, after saying I'd organise the next meet up and then basically doing nothing,  I thought it was about time I put some dates out there.
I was thinking 1 of these:
23th, 24th July
29th, 30th, 31st July
5th, 6th, 7th Aug.

what does everybody think?
x


----------



## Petal bell

Hello - hope you're all well; dates wise I can do:

29th July
31st July
5th August
7th August

Thanks for organising, hopefully we can get a date lots of people can make.

Xxx


----------



## shellymay

Today I was released by the ARGC. No more treatment for me.


----------



## LS2014

Woohoo well done Shelly x


----------



## Petal bell

Congrats shelley on the big release from ARGC! I'm down for one more NK retest (will be in on 3rd July if anyone else is around?) but saw the multiples consultant today at NHS hospital and she said they will take over FBC monitoring from here on in (little gains but I am bizarrely overly happy at saving that £50 a month!!)...

Will anyone else be joining Ajays and I for another rendezvous or did the crazy music and belly dancing put you all off!?

Hope you're all well xx


----------



## CharlotteStreet

Soon as I'm in the same room as my work calendar and FF I will let you know dates!
X


----------



## Mariai

Hi all, just catching up with the last messages, petal told me about the gathering but unfortunately can't make any of those dates. We will be leaving for France on the 23rd for 10 days and then will continue to Spain for another two weeks. No plains, just car and ferry on the way back... Hopefully I won't have to name my babies Ocean and Brittany!! I have my 20 week scan on Friday, I have the strong feeling they are two boys!


----------



## CharlotteStreet

Hi everyone!

Sorry for being absent for so long - I've been so busy with work, and I've been away for a few days, and my Father in Law is ill so I feel like I've had no time to myself.

Dateswise I can do

24th, 29th, 31st, 5th, 7th

I hope everyone is doing well and hopefully we can find a date that suits us all

*Mariai *- I am off on a road trip to France & Spain too - getting the ferry home from Bilbao!

xxx


----------



## CharlotteStreet

Hi ladies, I didn't know where-else to post so thought I'd come on here and say a quick hello to you all, I hope everyone is doing OK.

I bumped into Jules from the clinic at the train station last night and it was great to tell her that I no longer need intralipids. 2 clear blood tests! 

I've had a pretty turbulent couple of weeks as my work has ramped up due to staff shortages, and then my father-in-law died. We are busy preparing for a funeral tomorrow and then thankfully our road trip to France has been moved so that we are going on Friday. We desperately need to get away, it's been a rather stressful time.

Anyway, I hope we can arrange a meet-up on one of the dates below - I now can't make 29th or 31st, but the rest are good for me. Would be lovely to see you all

lots of love
Charlotte
xxxx


----------



## Petal bell

Hello - of the remaining dates I can only do the 5th so if ajays is till up for it then shall we three pencil 5/8 in for a meet up and then if anyone else can join then feel free to come along?? X


----------



## CharlotteStreet

5th is in the diary

x


----------



## CharlotteStreet

Lovely to see Petal, Ajays and Italianabroad on Tuesday for pizza and doughballs!

We hope that everyone else from this thread is healthy and well

XX


----------



## karenanna

Hi ladies

I'm the new moderator on the boards.

This thread was suppose to close at the end of February to avoid confusion for new threads in the future.

I'm happy to move you over to the long term chat buddies section if you'd like http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=393.0

Could you PM me and let me know - I'll lock the thread until I hear.

KA xxx


----------



## CharlotteStreet

After a lot of scrappling around, I've finally found our poor thread  

I'll send a note so hopefully we can bookmark it, I was actually after some advice for a friend and wondered if anyone could help - does anyone know a Gyno-oncologist (not sure if that's a term) ?

My friend has some not very nice cells lurking about which were discovered during a routine smear, and she's being told that she needs a hysterectomy. I'd really like to see if she can get a second opinion and you ladies can usually point me in the right direction for help.. I know it's not strictly fertility-related but it's sure worth asking the question...

Thanks so much

Charlotte

XX


----------



## Petal bell

Hello - thanks for finding our lovely thread again! Re your friend I can recommend a great consultant who I saw for a removal of pre cancerous cervical cells. Think it's mr graham brown who's at Parkside hospital Wimbledon/Putney but also I think does nhs too. Will dbl check details tmrw & let you know. Has she been given a cervical cancer diagnosis or are they pre-cancerous cells? X

Hello to everyone else hope you're doing well? Xx


----------



## CharlotteStreet

Thanks so much petal that would be great. I think it's pre-cancerous at this stage but the spread and appearance of them suggests they could strike anywhere which is why they've told her to have the whole uterus removed.

I'm going to gloat and say that I slept from 1am until 6am last night. There i said it. Will probably never happen again.

X


----------



## Petal bell

Gloat away - I did 11pm to 6.15am - I feel like a new woman ;-)!!

BTW for anyone else still following the thread we (Charlotte, Ajays, Paola and I) have arranged to meet up Thursday 11th September in town, venue tbc, so if anyone else fancies catching up in person let me know and will keep you posted on plans. Hope you are all well. xxx


----------



## DGPPRP

Hi ladies,
Lovely to hear from you! How is everyone? 
XxX


----------



## CharlotteStreet

Hello lovely! So nice to hear from you!

I'm having one of those great nights - up 4 times to the bathroom so far. 

How are you? 34 weeks or so I should think?

X


----------



## Faith2011

Hello ladies
Yes, it's me! A blast from the past. How are you all? It's silly as we only knew each other for such a short time but I still miss our daily hangouts. And (don't cry) I still wish everyday that I was still part of the gang. We had formed such nice friendships that I thought it would work out for me on that basis alone....blame the drugs.

Nothing to report this end. My follow up with Dr Zara after my last failed cycle was good and she still sees every reason to be hopeful. The thought of cycling again and most importantly having to do that two week wait again makes me feel quite sick so I know I'm still not ready yet.

The good news is that Amour and I got engaged. We're having our traditional marriage ceremony (he's Nigerian and I'm from Ghana) on 20 September then we'll have to save and plan for the white wedding. Now to decide if we pay for treatment or a wedding....and on it goes.

I hope you're all well.

Lots and lots of love
Jacqueline


----------



## Petal bell

Hello - so lovely to hear from you & even better to hear your engagement news! Congratulations that's so exciting & so soon - a week to go! I'd love to see some photos afterwards if you can text some!?

It's funny that you got in touch - I was just thinking about you the other day randomly as I walked through ox circus tube which was a bit random! I know what you mean about those February morning meet ups - we had such a great gang. Whenever you're ready to go again then shout and even if it's only virtual support will definitely be right there for you. 

Lots of love and congratulations for next weekend Mrs!!! Xxx


----------



## CharlotteStreet

What wonderful news to wake up to! Congratulations lovely girl, and I second Petal- we want pics! You'll make such a beautiful bride and I never met your husband-to-be so it would be lovely to see the man that looks after you.

And yes, I would happily go back to getting up at 5am each day if it meant we could all congregate for a drink and a natter before work. I can understand you feeling not ready to cycle yet and I hope that when you do, you'll have a group of ladies navigating their way through it with you. Needless to say we are here and will obviously crash your board to support "Team Faith"! It definitely makes a difference to feel you are not alone, however hard it gets.

I wish you lots of love and all the best for next Saturday, may this be the start of a sparkling new chapter for you both



XX


----------



## CharlotteStreet

Thinking of Faith today on her special day - congratulations darling and wishes you all the love in the world.

And also, I thought it was possibly time for me to share my Birth Story, seeing as my babies came early and are now almost 5 days old..

My waters broke last Saturday morning, 13th Sept at around 4am. I went into hospital at 5am. I was 32 weeks and 5 days. I spent the whole weekend having Braxton Hicks and they continually monitored me, but weren't checking for dilation because every 'check' could introduce infection as the waters were broken.

I thought they'd probably discharge me on the Monday morning, but then at 4.30am on 15th, I had terrible cramping pain,, and had contractions for the best part of 7 hours. That said, they checked my cervix at 11am and it was still completely closed, so the decision was made to keep me on diamorphine and keep the babies inside me for as many more days as possible.

The babies had other ideas though, so about an hour after my morphine and weetabix hit, the surgeon came in and said we had to get them out now - they'd noticed that one of the babies' heart-rate was dropping dramatically every time there was a contraction.

In I went for a surprisingly chilled out emergency c-section, surrounded by a fantastic team of medical staff, and my husband, and of course Pharell singing 'Happy' in the background - by 1pm I had given birth two 2 baby boys - Rémy & Spike, weighing in at 4lbs 2oz and 3lbs 15oz respectively.

They are still in special care as they still have some growing to do, but I don't mind at all, I'm learning a lot from the staff and being well cared for.

Only snag is that we are in Exeter which is not my local hospital, we were down here for a long weekend! Thank goodness I had my notes with me. And what a fantastic team of doctors.

I cannot believe they are finally here. I cannot describe how I feel as it changes and amplifies every day. 

I'm thinking of you all and hoping everyone is well, wherever you are, and I really hope my long journey to get to this day gives everyone faith in perseverance.

Lots of love
Charlotte
Xxx


----------



## Petal bell

Just felt the need to put some dancing bananas out there for you and your boys Charlotte! Big huge congratulations xxx


----------



## AK2014

Oh Marie Claire I am so happy for you. Such good news!! Wish I was there to give you the biggest hugs to you and your wee boys  
Faith darling so very happy to hear your good news too! Big hugs to you too 
Petal hope you are doing well hun
I think of the old gang a lot and wonder how you all are doing.
I do miss you xxx
Sohini


----------



## LS2014

Hi Ladies, 

I found you all again. 

Faith - congratulations hope you had a fantastic day. So happy for you.  

Charlotte - what amazing news. Congratulations to you too.  Your birth story made me cry, you must be so happy. Love the cool names.

Hope everyone else is well - not long now.

AFM, i am 28.5 weeks, really struggling as i am so huge. I have been told one twin is much bigger than the other and is over 3 pounds, and on the 97 percentile which is very worrying. I can't really walk much, sleep or sit and my feet are mega swollen. I am very scared but really can't wait to meet my boys.   we all have a stress free delivery and healthy babies.


----------



## Sam10

Congratulations Charlotte that's fantastic news! Hope you and your little boys are doing well xxx


----------



## CharlotteStreet

Thank you ladies, I wonder whether anyone else has given birth from our thread? 

I also saved myself a month of clexane prescription!

Faith I hope your day was everything you wanted it to be.

Looking forward to hearing updates from all of you, I will be checking in on my buddies and seeing you all across the finishing line

X


----------



## lauraf

Just popped on here to say congrats Charlottestreet!!! What lovely news. Names are very cool and unique too   It's lovely to hear after such a long journey, you got there in the end and finally have two gorgeous little boys!!

Faith- congrats on your wedding, so happy for you  hope you had the most amazing day.

Hope everyone else is well. 
Good luck to all those that are still to give birth, I'll keep checking to see what sexes you have PetalBell! Mine are apparently def a girl and boy, but at only 16 weeks I have such a long way to go still...I'm wishing very much I was about to give birth instead! 

Lots of love to all
Xxx


----------



## Faith2011

Hello ladies. Thank you for all your well wishes. We had a wonderful day at our traditional marriage ceremony. Now time to plan the white wedding...yes, you heard right. As we are Christians we want to get legally married in church so essentially I get two weddings!! 

I haven't been on FF since I posted my message and I was just back to check for birth announcements. Just one so far for the amazing Charlottestreet. I remember a post you wrote during the cycle, watching your husband walking down the road to the appt & all the pain you had for him (sorry my brain remembers strange things!). But look at you all now. A beautiful family of four. Congratulations 😊💪


----------



## AK2014

Hi Jacqueline, Congratulations again!  we had two weddings as well! An Indian and a Scottish wedding! I think it's a grand idea to have two days   only thing you need to decide which one you will consider to celebrate for your anniversary. We personally celebrate both quietly but when people ask we ask them to choose ;-)
I remember that story that Charlotte shared with us as well. It was so sad but now as you say it is a happy ending. So happy for you Marie Claire 
Hugs to all and after our sad day on Monday which was to be our due date we have decided to go for donor egg with Serum in Greece in February next year. I am slowly feeling a ray of hope but still petrified and the guilt of trying again of course. I know I am never going to forget Keya and April and have learnt a lot from their short lives. They say you learn from your children and we have in the 17 weeks we got to spend with them. We learnt to love each other again and take some time to realise how much we have to be grateful for.
Last but not the least I would not have got through this without you guys. So thank you for all your lovely text, posts and personal messages.
Big hugs and hope our paths will cross one day 
Sohini 
Xx


----------



## CharlotteStreet

So lovely to hear from you both - so much has happened since those days of meeting for bloods and scans. 
Thanks so much for your kind thoughts - it brings a tear to my eye to remember that post about my husband walking down the road with a face full of stress and concern. I remember that day so very clearly. It seems like yesterday but it also feels like a lifetime ago. Even though we haven't had the easiest of starts with almost 4 weeks in special care, we've turned the corner and we have so much to look forward to now. 

J - have as many weddings as you want to! You deserve it! I'm so pleased you checked in with us, I really don't want us to lose touch - you're as much part of my journey as I hope you feel we have been of yours.

S - wonderful to hear about your Greece plans. I cannot imagine the anguish of making your decision and debating over it these past 17 weeks. I shall be here to support you along the way - I saw Petal today, she came to visit, and we were talking about how this year has basically been all-consumed by ARGC. In spite of the expense, the early mornings, the queues, the crap receptionists, the ridiculous waiting times, the crap scanners... I am so very grateful for the people I've met through this process and the genuine support and care that we've all had for each other.

Hoping we can use this thread to keep each other updated on all our news. I expect a big reunion eventually, I couldn't bare to think of us not catching up together again

lots of love

xxx


----------



## Petal bell

Dear lovely ladies - so great to hear from you guys; faith I would have all the weddings possible if I were you!! Can you share pics on PM? 
S - your message really touched me, you guys are so strong getting through this year and getting through your due date day is a huge milestone. So exciting to hear of your plans for next year. 

So - I have news that bucks the ARGC trend for boys! Our twin daughters were born today! 1 minute apart following a c section after a failed induction over the past two days. They are Zara & Lucy; 5llb 13 and 5llb 9. We are both totally in love with them and so shocked they are both girls!! 
Lots of love to you all - good luck to Annie who should be next xx


----------



## CharlotteStreet

2 girlfriends for my boys!

Here, have some bananas

   

Well done Petal, that's just awesome news, I can't wait to met your little ladies!

Xx


----------



## LS2014

Huge congratulations well done!!!!!!! Great news 

I hope the csection isn't to painful. Fantastic weights too you must be so proud. So happy for you.

Good Luck Annie, eagerly awaiting your news x x x


----------



## AK2014

Brilliant news J! I am so very happy for you! It seemed like you have had a tough couple of days but pulled through and I couldn't be happier for you. I wish I could meet all you lovely ladies again. Big hugs to you and the girls      xxxxx


----------



## Faith2011

Oh wow...two girls. With all the boys around they will very much be in demand! Congratulations Jo. How's the hubby? 
xxxx


----------



## Petal bell

Thanks faith - hubby is good, we had my sister and her husband here for the past day or so and so he's had some early fatherhood coaching!! 
Thanks everyone for your lovely messages x


----------



## Sam10

Petalbell: Sorry it's a little but a huge congratulations! You've definitely broken the trend for not having boys lol!  

Hope the rest of you ladies are doing well. Big hugs. 
xxx


----------



## Petal bell

Good luck Sam for your current cycle xx


----------



## CharlotteStreet

Yes good luck Sam, let's hope it's your time xx


----------



## Sam10

Thank you girls, lets hope so! xx


----------



## CharlotteStreet

Tamr101 - if you're reading this, I've tried to reply to you but your inbox is full!!

Congratulations on the birth of your baby girl, Autumn! What a lovely name! And a great outcome once again.

Delete some mails from your inbox and I'll try again!

Much love

XX


----------

